# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Ժամանակից շուտ ծնված տաղանդների մասին

## Cyber

Այս թեմայում կուզենայի հարցնել , թե ինչպես է երեխայի 9 ամսից շուտ ծնվելն ազդում նրա տաղանդավոր լինելու վրա :
Ինձ դա շատ է հետաքրքրում , կուզենայի իմանալ այդպիսի տաղանդների ամբողջ ցուցակը , ասենք օրինակ `

Նյուտոն,Սուվորով,Դա Վինչի,Գյոթե,Մոցարտ,Վոլտեր,Շիլլեր,Վանգա,Չերչիլ,Լենին,Արիստոտել,Պուշկին,Կեպլե  ր,Նապոլեոն,Հուլիոս Կեսար,Մենդելեյեվ,Դարվին,Բայրոն,Ալբերտ Այնշտայն,Մարկ Տվեն,Վիկտոր Հյուգո,Հիտլեր,Ֆրանկլին Զուզվելտ,Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո :

Խնդրում եմ օգնեք գտնել մնացածին , համ էլ այստեղից շատերի ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելու մասին տեղեկության լուրջ աղբյուրներ չեմ կարողանում գտնել :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ թվարկված մարդիկ ժամանակից շուտ են ծնվել :Shok: 
Երեխայի՝ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը կարող է ճիշտ հակառակ, այն է՝անտաղանդ լինելու պատճառ դառնալ, որովհետև շատ ժամանակ ուղեղը դեռ բավականաչափ զարգացած չի լինում ծնվելու պահին ու էդպես էլ էն զարգացումը չի ստանում, ինչը կստանար ներարգանդային կյանքում՝արդյունքում զանազան կոգնիտիվ և նյարդաբանական դեֆիցիտների բերելով:

----------

Alphaone (21.02.2013), keyboard (21.02.2013), Moonwalker (21.02.2013), Ուլուանա (21.02.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Համամիտ եմ StrangeLittleGirl-ի հետ, ես` ասվածին օրինակ  :LOL:

----------

Jarre (03.03.2013), Kuk (28.02.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այս թեմայում կուզենայի հարցնել , թե ինչպես է երեխայի 9 ամսից շուտ ծնվելն ազդում նրա տաղանդավոր լինելու վրա :
> Ինձ դա շատ է հետաքրքրում , կուզենայի իմանալ այդպիսի տաղանդների ամբողջ ցուցակը , ասենք օրինակ `
> 
> *Նյուտոն,Սուվորով,Դա Վինչի,Գյոթե,Մոցարտ,Վոլտեր,Շիլլեր,Վանգա,Չերչիլ,Լենին,Արիստոտել,Պուշկին,Կեպլե  ր,Նապոլեոն,Հուլիոս Կեսար,Մենդելեյեվ,Դարվին,Բայրոն,Ալբերտ Այնշտայն,Մարկ Տվեն,Վիկտոր Հյուգո,Հիտլեր,Ֆրանկլին Զուզվելտ,Ժան Ժակ Ռուսո :*
> 
> Խնդրում եմ օգնեք գտնել մնացածին , համ էլ այստեղից շատերի ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելու մասին տեղեկության լուրջ աղբյուրներ չեմ կարողանում գտնել :


Բա որ ես «Ժամանակին ծնված» տաղանդների ցուցակ կազմեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Freeman (24.02.2013), Jarre (03.03.2013), keyboard (21.02.2013), Sambitbaba (22.02.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.02.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> *Ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ թվարկված մարդիկ ժամանակից շուտ են ծնվել*
> Երեխայի՝ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը կարող է ճիշտ հակառակ, այն է՝անտաղանդ լինելու պատճառ դառնալ, որովհետև շատ ժամանակ ուղեղը դեռ բավականաչափ զարգացած չի լինում ծնվելու պահին ու էդպես էլ էն զարգացումը չի ստանում, ինչը կստանար ներարգանդային կյանքում՝արդյունքում զանազան կոգնիտիվ և նյարդաբանական դեֆիցիտների բերելով:


Գուգլով եմ ման եկել տարբեր ձևերով :
Այո կարող է և այդպես լինել , որ սաղմը բավարար չափով զարգացում ստացած չլինի , բայց այս դեպքում դրա մասին չեի ուզենա խոսել :
Խոսքը գնում է այն երեխաների մասին ովքեր լինելով վաղաժամ ծնված չեն ունեցել դեպի վատթարացում տանող լուրջ խնդիրներ , այսինքն "Всё что не убивает меня, делает меня сильнее"  դեպքերի մասին : Ի դեպ ես էլ եմ ժամանակից շուտ ծնվել :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գուգլով եմ ման եկել տարբեր ձևերով :
> Այո կարող է և այդպես լինել , որ *սաղմը* բավարար չափով զարգացում ստացած չլինի , բայց այս դեպքում դրա մասին չեի ուզենա խոսել :
> Խոսքը գնում է այն երեխաների մասին ովքեր լինելով վաղաժամ ծնված չեն ունեցել դեպի վատթարացում տանող լուրջ խնդիրներ , այսինքն "Всё что не убивает меня, делает меня сильнее"  դեպքերի մասին : Ի դեպ ես էլ եմ ժամանակից շուտ ծնվել :


Հարգելիս, սաղմը չի կարող ծնվել, ընդհանրապես սաղմը չի կարող արգանդից դուրս գոյություն ունենալ: Դա պտուղ է, պտուղ: 

Իսկ Սագիտարիուսը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց, որ ժամանակին ծնվածների ցանկն ավելի մեջ է:

Եթե ուզում եք ձեր մեջ տաղանդ գտնել, ուրիշ պատճառներ փնտրեք: Ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը մարդուն տաղանդավոր չի դարձնում, էդպիսի բան չկա:

----------

Alphaone (21.02.2013), keyboard (21.02.2013), Sambitbaba (22.02.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> Հարգելիս, սաղմը չի կարող ծնվել, ընդհանրապես սաղմը չի կարող արգանդից դուրս գոյություն ունենալ: Դա պտուղ է, պտուղ: 
> 
> Իսկ Սագիտարիուսը շատ ճիշտ նկատեց, որ ժամանակին ծնվածների ցանկն ավելի մեջ է:
> 
> Եթե ուզում եք ձեր մեջ տաղանդ գտնել, ուրիշ պատճառներ փնտրեք: Ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը մարդուն տաղանդավոր չի դարձնում, էդպիսի բան չկա:


Այո սաղմը չի կարող ծնվել , ես չէի ասել նման բան , համաձայն եմ որ պտուղ ասելն ավելի ճիշտ է :
Ժամանակին ծնվածների ցանկն ավելի մեջ է , այո ես հակառակը չեմ ասել :
Ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը մարդուն տաղանդավոր չի դարցնում , ինչպես և ձախլիկ լինելը , բայց շատ հայտնի տաղանդավոր մարդկանց մեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեծ մասը ձախլիկ են :
Ես չեմ փորձում այս թեմայով իմ մեջ տաղանդ գտնել , ուղղակի մարդ չի կարող մենակով ինքը իրենից ինչ-որ բան սովորել , մարդ սովորում ա ինչ-որ բան կարդալով , մի բանով հետաքրքրվելով , ուրիշների հետ խոսալով , մտքում քցել բռնելով :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելը մարդուն տաղանդավոր չի դարցնում , ինչպես և ձախլիկ լինելը , բայց շատ հայտնի տաղանդավոր մարդկանց մեծ մասը ձախլիկ են :


25%-ը, ինչպես և մնացած մարդկության  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (24.02.2013), keyboard (21.02.2013), Sambitbaba (22.02.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

Ես ամենեվին չեմ ասել և չեմ էլ ասում , որ տաղանդավոր լինելը կախված է ձախլիկ լինելուց , կամ ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելուց , կամ ինչ-որ այլ կոնկրետ պայմանից :
Ուղղակի կուզենայի ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ իմ նշած ցուցակում եղած մարդկանց վաղաժամ ծնված լինելու փաստի մասին , հետո հետաքրքրվել թե ինչ պայմաններում են նրանք ապրել , թե ինչ են ասել նրանց մասին այլ մարդիկ , թե ինչպիսի բնավորություն են այդ մարդիկ ունեցել :

----------


## Alphaone

Cyber ջան, Ձեր ասելով լիներ, ես համ շուտ եմ ծնվել, համ ձախլիկ եմ, համ էլ Նապոլեոնից մի քիիիչ եմ բոյով, պիտի հիմա հանճար լինեի  :LOL:  տաղանդը նման բաները չեն պայմանավորում, թեև ձախլիկների մոտ ուղեղի կիսագնդերի զարգացումն աջլիկներից տարբերվում է, բայց դրանով տաղանդավոր չեն դառնում, ուղղակի որոշ կենտրոններ ավելի զարգացած են լինում, որոշ կենտրոններ պակաս՝ աջլիկների համեմատ: Շուտ ծնվելն էլ, պայմանավորված վերջին ամիսների ներարգանդային զարգացմամբ կամ դրա բայակայությամբ, մարդու ուղեղին կարող է տալ որոշակի ֆիզիոլոգիական առանձնահատկություններ, ինչի արդյունքում մարդ մյուսներից տարբեր կմտածի, բայց միշտ չէ, որ տարբերվելը տաղանդի նշան է: Տաղանդը պայմանավորում է նախ գենետիկան, թե ինչ գեներ է տվյալ մարդը ժառանգել, հետո դաստիարակությունը, վերջում ինքնակրթությունը... Կարևոր են նաև միջավայրը, մարդու պարադիգմաներն ու անհատականությունը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես ամենեվին չեմ ասել և չեմ էլ ասում , որ տաղանդավոր լինելը կախված է ձախլիկ լինելուց , կամ ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելուց , կամ ինչ-որ այլ կոնկրետ պայմանից :
> Ուղղակի կուզենայի ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ իմ նշած ցուցակում եղած մարդկանց վաղաժամ ծնված լինելու փաստի մասին , հետո հետաքրքրվել թե ինչ պայմաններում են նրանք ապրել , թե ինչ են ասել նրանց մասին այլ մարդիկ , թե ինչպիսի բնավորություն են այդ մարդիկ ունեցել :


Նշված մարդկանց պահով ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել: Ո՛չ փորիս մեջ ման եմ տվել իրանց, ո՛չ էլ իրանց ծնունդն եմ ընդունել, ո՛չ էլ առավելևս մասնակցել եմ բեղմնավորմանը:

----------

keyboard (21.02.2013), Moonwalker (21.02.2013), Անվերնագիր (21.02.2013), Ձայնալար (21.02.2013), Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> Cyber ջան, Ձեր ասելով լիներ, ես համ շուտ եմ ծնվել, համ ձախլիկ եմ, համ էլ Նապոլեոնից մի քիիիչ եմ բոյով, պիտի հիմա հանճար լինեի  տաղանդը նման բաները չեն պայմանավորում, թեև ձախլիկների մոտ ուղեղի կիսագնդերի զարգացումն աջլիկներից տարբերվում է, բայց դրանով տաղանդավոր չեն դառնում, ուղղակի որոշ կենտրոններ ավելի զարգացած են լինում, որոշ կենտրոններ պակաս՝ աջլիկների համեմատ: Շուտ ծնվելն էլ, պայմանավորված վերջին ամիսների ներարգանդային զարգացմամբ կամ դրա բայակայությամբ, մարդու ուղեղին կարող է տալ որոշակի ֆիզիոլոգիական առանձնահատկություններ, ինչի արդյունքում մարդ մյուսներից տարբեր կմտածի, բայց միշտ չէ, որ տարբերվելը տաղանդի նշան է: Տաղանդը պայմանավորում է նախ գենետիկան, թե ինչ գեներ է տվյալ մարդը ժառանգել, հետո դաստիարակությունը, վերջում ինքնակրթությունը... Կարևոր են նաև միջավայրը, մարդու պարադիգմաներն ու անհատականությունը:





> Ես ամենեվին չեմ ասել և չեմ էլ ասում , որ տաղանդավոր լինելը կախված է ձախլիկ լինելուց , կամ ժամանակից շուտ ծնվելուց , կամ ինչ-որ այլ կոնկրետ պայմանից :
> Ուղղակի կուզենայի ավելի մանրամասն իմանալ իմ նշած ցուցակում եղած մարդկանց վաղաժամ ծնված լինելու փաստի մասին , հետո հետաքրքրվել թե ինչ պայմաններում են նրանք ապրել , թե ինչ են ասել նրանց մասին այլ մարդիկ , թե ինչպիսի բնավորություն են այդ մարդիկ ունեցել :


Այ գեների մասին կուզենայի հարցնել , թե ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա են կրում դրանք , ինֆորմացիայի տեսակների ի՞նչ սահմաններ կան այդտեղ : Օրինակ ուսերի լայն կառուցվածք ունի մարդ , թե՞ նեղ , մաշկի գույնի մգությունը , հասակը , աչքերի գույնը , այդ բոլորը գեների տված ինֆորմացիայի հետ է ուղղակիորեն կապված ?

----------


## keyboard

> Նշված մարդկանց պահով ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել: Ո՛չ փորիս մեջ ման եմ տվել իրանց, ո՛չ էլ իրանց ծնունդն եմ ընդունել, ո՛չ էլ առավելևս մասնակցել եմ բեղմնավորմանը:


Բյուր, դու բեղմնավորում էլ ես անու՞մ, ես գիտեի դու ավելի շատ հոգեկանավերլուծաբանականա տենց բաներով ես:

----------

Ձայնալար (21.02.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> Նշված մարդկանց պահով ոչնչով չեմ կարող օգնել: Ո՛չ փորիս մեջ ման եմ տվել իրանց, ո՛չ էլ իրանց ծնունդն եմ ընդունել, ո՛չ էլ առավելևս մասնակցել եմ բեղմնավորմանը:


Իհարկե կզարմանաի եթե ձեր նշածներից մեկը տեղի ունեցած լիներ 
 :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Այ գեների մասին կուզենայի հարցնել , թե ի՞նչ ինֆորմացիա են կրում դրանք , ինֆորմացիայի տեսակների ի՞նչ սահմաններ կան այդտեղ : Օրինակ ուսերի լայն կառուցվածք ունի մարդ , թե՞ նեղ , մաշկի գույնի մգությունը , հասակը , աչքերի գույնը , այդ բոլորը գեների տված ինֆորմացիայի հետ է ուղղակիորեն կապված ?


Էս նշածներդ լրիվ էլ կան, բայց ոչ ուղղակիորեն, իրանք ցույց են տալիս էն միջակայքը, որի շրջաններում տվյալ մեծությունը կարող է փոխվել, օրինակ տցյալ մարդու հասակը կարող է ծրագրավորված լինել 1.65-1.75, հետագայում, կախված միջավայրի պայմաններից, էդ մարդու ապրելակերպից, ինքը կարա ունենա 1.65-1.75 մ բոյ  :Wink:  իհարկե էս թվերը պատահական եմ վերցրել, էդ չի նշանակում որ էդ հասակն ունեցող մարդկանցմոտ գենը կոդավորում ա 1.65-1.75-ը

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.02.2013)

----------


## Cyber

Այ նոր մի հարց էլ հետաքրքրեց կա՞ն արդյոք աջլիկ հայտնի և տաղանդավոր մարդիկ :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ նոր մի հարց էլ հետաքրքրեց կա՞ն արդյոք աջլիկ հայտնի և տաղանդավոր մարդիկ :


լիքը  :Jpit:

----------


## Cyber

իսկ ամենահայտնիներից մի քանիսին կնշե՞ս

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ ամենահայտնիներից մի քանիսին կնշե՞ս


դե գիտե՞ս ոնց ա, ասենք սաղին չեմ գնացել, հարցրել, բայց սաղ ռոք աստղերը (կարծեմ բացառությամբ Փոլ ՄաքՔարթնիի) աջլիկ են: իսկ դա հեշտ ա ստուգել. պետք ա ընդամենը նայել, թե կիթառը ոնց են բռնում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

նայի էս ցուցակը: ով չկա էս ցուցակում, իրանք սաղ աջլիկ են

----------


## Cyber

Իսկ ես կուզենաի կոնկրետ օրինակներ իմանալ , ու որ ընենց օրինակներ լինեն որ իրոք շատ հայտնի և տաղանդավոր են

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էռնեստ Հեմինգուեյ, Գաբրիել Գարսիա Մարկես, Ալբերտ Այնշտայն, Իսահակ Նյուտոն... էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում: Էդ ցուցակում ով չկա, ասում եմ՝ սաղ աջլիկ են: Տենց բան չկա, որ ձախլիկությունը տաղանդի հետ կապված ա, մոռացի:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

Ես նման բան չեմ ասել, որ ձախլիկությունը սերտորեն կապված է տաղանդի հետ:

Ահա ձախլիկների մի այլ ցուցակ

Ցուցակ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես նման բան չեմ ասել, որ ձախլիկությունը սերտորեն կապված է տաղանդի հետ:
> 
> Ահա ձախլիկների մի այլ ցուցակ
> 
> Ցուցակ


բա ինչու՞ ես աջլիկների ցուցակ ուզում: էդ ցուցակը հինգ անգամ ավելի մեծ ա, քան ձախլիկներինը, իսկ տաղանդավոր մարդիկ՝ ինչքան ասես: էդ ա էլի, ձախլիկների ցուցակը նայի, ով չկա մեջը, ուրեմն աջլիկ ա:

----------


## Cyber

Ուզում եմ հասկանամ թե ինչովա տարբերվում աջլիկների ու ձախլիկների տաղանդը , ու թե այդ տաղանդավոր մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ ձևի են , իդեպ ես աջլիկ եմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուզում եմ հասկանամ թե ինչովա տարբերվում աջլիկների ու ձախլիկների տաղանդը , ու թե այդ տաղանդավոր մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ ձևի են


չի տարբերվում  :Smile:

----------


## Cyber

Մտածում եմ որ դու էլ ես համաձայն , թե նայած որ կողմից նայել , որովհետեև կան տաղանդավոր մարդիկ ու կան ավելի տաղանդավոր մարդիկ և ուրիշ այլ բաներ , որը դժվար չէ հասկանալ , բայց չեմ կարծում որ կարող եմ հիմա գրելով դրանք պարզ դարձնել

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մտածում եմ որ դու էլ ես համաձայն , թե նայած որ կողմից նայել , որովհետեև կան տաղանդավոր մարդիկ ու կան ավելի տաղանդավոր մարդիկ և ուրիշ այլ բաներ , որը դժվար չէ հասկանալ , բայց չեմ կարծում որ կարող եմ հիմա գրելով դրանք պարզ դարձնել


տաղանդը քանակ չի, որակ ա  :Smile:  ավելի ու պակաս տաղանդավոր չեն լինում, լինում են ավելի ու պակաս աշխատասեր

----------


## ivy

Cyber, կան օժտվածներ, կան տաղանդավորներ, կան հանճարներ, ճիշտ ես, որ դրանք տարբեր են, բայց դա ոչ մի կապ չունի աջլիկության ու ձախլիկության հետ:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (01.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

Բայց ես չեմ ասել որ կապ ունի (մի քանի անգամ նշել եմ թեմայում) , պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ես չեմ ասել որ կապ ունի (մի քանի անգամ նշել եմ թեմայում) , պարզապես հետաքրքիր ա


բա որ չես ասում կապ ունի, ինչու՞ ես հարցնում, ի՞նչն ա հետաքրքիր:

ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էկեք խուճուճ մազերով տաղանդավորների ցուցակ կազմենք: չէ՜, չեմ ասում կապ ունի, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> Ուզում եմ հասկանամ թե ինչովա տարբերվում աջլիկների ու ձախլիկների տաղանդը , *ու թե այդ տաղանդավոր մարդկանցից ովքեր ինչ ձևի են* , իդեպ ես աջլիկ եմ


Ահա պատասխանը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես նման բան չեմ ասել, որ ձախլիկությունը սերտորեն կապված է տաղանդի հետ:
> 
> Ահա ձախլիկների մի այլ ցուցակ
> 
> Ցուցակ


Бенджамин Метаньяху  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ցուցակը կազմողն էլ ա երևի ձախլիկ ... մեթան-յահու  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (03.03.2013)

----------


## Cyber

> *Ученые и бизнесмены:*
> 
> Леонардо да Винчи 
> Альберт Эйнштейн 
> Исаак Ньютон
> Никола Тесла
> физиолог Павлов  
> Генри Форд
> Билл Гейтс
> ...


Джек Потрошитель - էսի մանյակ չի եղել ?

----------


## Alphaone

Մանյակը մեղմ ա ասված  :LOL:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ցուցակը կազմողն էլ ա երևի ձախլիկ ... մեթան-յահու


Տուֆտա ցուցակ ա:




> *Ученые и бизнесмены:*
> 
> Леонардо да Винчи 
> Альберт Эйнштейн 
> Исаак Ньютон
> Никола Тесла
> физиолог Павлов 
> Генри Форд
> Билл Гейтс
> ...


Գարրի Կիմովիչն, ինչքան գիտեմ, աջլիկ ա: 

Փրուֆլինք՝ գրում ա աջով.

----------


## Alphaone

հահահ, աջով գրելը դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ ես ,,երդվյալ,, ձախլիկ եմ, բայց հիմնականում աջով եմ գրում: բայց ևս մեկ անգամ պնդեմ, էլի, որ աջլիկ-ձախլիկ լինելը տաղանդի հետ կապ չունի, կապ ունի մեկ մարդու ԴՆԹ-ի հետ, մեկ ՌՆԹ-ի, մեկ էլ իր ապրած կյանքի, որ ՌՆԹ-ի վրա ձայնագրվում է, կոպիտ ասած  :Jpit:

----------


## Moonwalker

> հահահ, աջով գրելը դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ ես ,,երդվյալ,, ձախլիկ եմ, բայց հիմնականում աջով եմ գրում:


Գիտեմ, ես էլ եմ ձախլիկ, բայց 3-րդ դասարանի կողմերից գրում եմ բացառապես աջով: :Jpit: 

Բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, շարունակում եմ պնդել, որ Կասպարովը աջլիկ ա: 
*Փրուֆլինք №2*
Ժամանակին Գարրիի սպարրինգ-պարտնյոր, գրոսմայստեր *Սերգեյ Շիպովը* հարցի մասին.




> Мильон раз общался с Гариком в разных ситуациях. К счастью для меня, не боксировали.  И все же у меня осталось стойкое впечатление, что он урожденный правша.


Հեսա մի հատ էլ քննարկման «առարկայից» հարցնեմ: :Pardon:

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> հահահ, աջով գրելը դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ ես ,,երդվյալ,, ձախլիկ եմ, բայց հիմնականում աջով եմ գրում:





> Գիտեմ, ես էլ եմ ձախլիկ, բայց 3-րդ դասարանի կողմերից գրում եմ բացառապես աջով:


+1 

հ.գ. ձախլիկներիս ցավը տանեմ, մենք տաղանդ ենք  :Jpit:  ձախլիկ նախագահ եմ ուզում

----------

Alphaone (02.03.2013), Moonwalker (02.03.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (02.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

10 տարուց, դեռ 25 եմ, սահմանադրորեն իրավունք չունեմ  :LOL:

----------

Moonwalker (02.03.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> հահահ, աջով գրելը դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ ես ,,երդվյալ,, ձախլիկ եմ, բայց հիմնականում աջով եմ գրում: բայց ևս մեկ անգամ պնդեմ, էլի, որ աջլիկ-ձախլիկ լինելը տաղանդի հետ կապ չունի, կապ ունի մեկ մարդու ԴՆԹ-ի հետ, մեկ ՌՆԹ-ի, մեկ էլ իր ապրած կյանքի, որ ՌՆԹ-ի վրա ձայնագրվում է, կոպիտ ասած


ԴՆԹ-ՌՆԹ-ն էլ կապ չունի  :Angry2:  քրտինք, միայն քրտինք



> +1 
> 
> հ.գ. ձախլիկներիս ցավը տանեմ, մենք տաղանդ ենք  ձախլիկ նախագահ եմ ուզում


Իսկ ամբիդեքստեր կլինի՞  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Բյուր, ախր կարան առանց քրտինք տաղանդ լինեն, բայց եթե տաղանդ չեն, ինչքան ուզում են քրտինք թափեն, իսկ իրականում երկուսն էլ պիտի լինի, թե քրտինք, թե նախադրյալ, որ մարդ տաղանդ դառնա, թե չէ մեկն առանց մյուսի հեչ են  :Jpit:

----------


## Alphaone

Հա, ի դեպ, ես մի քիչ էլ որ էդ տեմպերով շարունակեմ, ամբիդեքստեր հաստատ կդառնամ, փաստորեն էդ էլ քրտինքի հետ կապ ունի, ԴՆԹ, ՌՆԹ երկրորդ պլան ))))))))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ախր կարան առանց քրտինք տաղանդ լինեն, բայց եթե տաղանդ չեն, ինչքան ուզում են քրտինք թափեն, իսկ իրականում երկուսն էլ պիտի լինի, թե քրտինք, թե նախադրյալ, որ մարդ տաղանդ դառնա, թե չէ մեկն առանց մյուսի հեչ են


Չէ, նայի, տենց չի լինում: Էն մարդիկ, որոնք հաջողության են հասնում, հեչ էլ լոդր չեն, լավ քրտինք են թափում: Իսկ նրանք, որոնք հաջողության չեն հասնում, ուղղակի քրտինք չեն թափում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ բնածին տաղանդով չեն ծնվում, ծնվում են բնածին հակումներով, այսինքն՝ մեկը սիրում ա գրել, դրա համար գրելու վրա ա քրտնում: Ես չեմ հավատում, որ երաժշտական հակում մեկը հավես կանի գրելու վրա քրտնի, որ հետո էլ ասեն՝ անտաղանդ ես: Չգիտեմ՝ կարացա՞ բացատրել ասածս:




> Հա, ի դեպ, ես մի քիչ էլ որ էդ տեմպերով շարունակեմ, ամբիդեքստեր հաստատ կդառնամ, փաստորեն էդ էլ քրտինքի հետ կապ ունի, ԴՆԹ, ՌՆԹ երկրորդ պլան ))))))))


Կարող ա տեղով մեկ ամբիդեքստեր ես  :Jpit:  այ էդ մեկը նենց մի բան ա, որ ձեռք բերովի չի լինում, որտև աջլիկ-ձախլիկությունը մենակ գրելը չի:

----------


## Alphaone

[QUOTE=StrangeLittleGirl;2390863]Չէ, նայի, տենց չի լինում: Էն մարդիկ, որոնք հաջողության են հասնում, հեչ էլ լոդր չեն, լավ քրտինք են թափում: Իսկ նրանք, որոնք հաջողության չեն հասնում, ուղղակի քրտինք չեն թափում: Ես կարծում եմ, որ մարդիկ բնածին տաղանդով չեն ծնվում, ծնվում են բնածին հակումներով, այսինքն՝ մեկը սիրում ա գրել, դրա համար գրելու վրա ա քրտնում: Ես չեմ հավատում, որ երաժշտական հակում մեկը հավես կանի գրելու վրա քրտնի, որ հետո էլ ասեն՝ անտաղանդ ես: Չգիտեմ՝ կարացա՞ բացատրել ասածս:

/QUOTE]

Այ որ բացատրեցիր, արդեն հասկացա ու համամիտ եմ, թեև մասամբ. կան մարդիկ, որ համակողմանի տաղանդավոր են, ասենք դու համ հրաշալի հոգեբան ես, համեստություն չասնես, ասես՝ չէ, համ հրաշալի գրում ես: Կարող ես ասել, որ աշխատել ես, բայց կան էլ մարդիկ, որ բնածին երաժշտական տաղանդ ունեն, մի անգամ երգը լսում են, իդեալական վերարտարդում, չաշխատեն էլ, էլի շատ-շատ աշխատածներից լավ կկատարեն, այ էստեղ էլ գալիս է իմ ասածը  :Smile: 
  Համ էլ ի-նետը քանդեմ, տեսնեմ ոնց են պարզում ամբիդեքստեր են, թե աջ/ձախ/լիկ )))))))

----------


## Cyber

Իհարկե թեկուզ մարդ եթե միանգամից էլ ինչ-որ բանա հորինում, դա չի նշանակում, որ նա չի "աշխատել", աշխատանքը կարող է և չերևալ , բայց եթե մարդ ունի հետաքրքրություններ և ունի իրեն շրջապատող աշխարհը հատուկ ձևով ընկալելու որոշ հնարավորություններ ... ոչ մի բան օդից չի գալիս, նույնիսկ եթե ոչմեկ չի կարողանում դա տեսնել :

----------

Alphaone (03.03.2013)

----------

